
Angry judge calls porn troll’s bluff, orders entire firm to court - narad
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/03/angry-judge-calls-porn-trolls-bluff-orders-entire-firm-to-court/
======
tptacek
Legal nerds: do not miss Popehat's writeup:

[http://www.popehat.com/2013/03/06/what-prenda-law-is-
facing-...](http://www.popehat.com/2013/03/06/what-prenda-law-is-facing-in-
los-angeles/)

The words "pants-shitting terror" are used to describe the judge's order.

~~~
ajtaylor
I know very little about the law, but I think I too would need a change of
pants if those orders had been directed at me. Remind me to never, ever piss
off a federal judge! It makes me happy to see this sort of detailed inspection
of the actions of suspect lawyers though. Surely it wouldn't take many similar
actions by federal judges to make the trolls think twice about filing these
sorts of lawsuits.

------
koenigdavidmj
Hold them in contempt until they can produce a way to contact the person who
doesn't exist?

